# Cadaver makes this dying cat noise.



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never heard anything like it. It's this high pitched squealing scream that I can't even explain. Like one of those terrifying baby owls that make that awful noise to scare you.

He's been doing it for a few weeks, and I thought if I ignored it, he would realize its not getting him any attention and stop. It hasn't worked.

Is there any reason for this noise? Is he hungry, sick, bored, lonely? Does he hate me? Is he a demon of some type in a feathery body? Help?
It's the worst possible thing to wake up to on a regular basis.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Some others have mentioned they've had issues with screaming/screeching. Some have found success with making sure their bird gets more sleep at night. Maybe this will work for you too?


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

How old is he? Sounds like it might be a hunger cry, but that would only be the case if he were freshly weaned....


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I just hope he is not begging for food.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

He's six months old and it's just started in the past few weeks. It does sound like a hunger cry, but he couldn't be regressing this far along could he?

I always make sure the lights are out by 11. The only time I'm awake before noon is on weekends when I get up at 8am to go to work. I like my sleep as much as they do


----------



## Mohawk (Sep 28, 2011)

Your bird's name is cadaver??


----------



## Gecko (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds like the noise my baby made for a few days.. I'd definitely guess hunger/begging. She was on seeds at the pet store, but I started her on a trial pack of Harrison's-- and she LOVED it. Totally ignored the seeds. Well.. she ate up the trial pack and I didn't get to the vet for a couple days after. I think she went on a hunger strike, despite having a seed/pellet mix in there. Whenever I went near her cage she started on this loud, horrible radio static noise. She stopped the day I got her more pellets.

So... could be a hunger or attention thing.. or maybe he's a little demon  Who knows?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cupid makes some pretty horrific noises that drive me crazy too I just think he likes them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Henry went through a phase where he conducted experiments to find the most awful sounds he could make. He found some pretty bad ones too. He eventually quit doing it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Henry went through a phase where he conducted experiments to find the most awful sounds he could make. He found some pretty bad ones too. He eventually quit doing it.


I call that the "try to make Mom's head asplode" phase.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope it's just a phase. I'll try to get a video of him doing it in the next few days. He is experimenting a lot with his voice lately; just how Henry was making his 'can I come out please' noise so I took him out and left Caddy in to give him so oneonone time, and a few minutes later Caddy started making the same 'can I come out please' noise  He's never made it before. It was super cute.

And yes, his name is Cadaver, haha.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it sounds like a phase, tsuka went through a noise stage too. its rather obnoxious isnt it

6 months is around that age where the hormones and teenage issues start


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

If I keep ignoring him when he makes the dying cat sound and pay attention to him when he makes more pleasant sounds, will he learn that its really annoying and stop making it?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends on what his motives are. If he's making the sound to get your attention this will work. If he's doing it because it's fun then it won't matter what you do, and you'll be left hoping that he gets tired of making this noise. But ignore him when he makes the noise anyway so he doesn't get an attention reward out of it in addition to the intrinsic fun of it.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just thought of something.. is he near a window? Is it possible he might be seeing another animal or bird outside that might be stressing him?


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

r2d2's mating call reverberates in my head. He shrieks it when he hasn't been able to hump my stuffed animals in a few days, and seems to enjoy me shouting at him to stop. Ignoring him makes him worse as he screams to hear himself....and covering works ONLY if it's BEFORE he starts shrieking. If it's after, he just keeps going, adding slamming noises as he headbangs the sides of his cage. 

It definitely is, as enigma said, "try to make mom's head asplode" phase.


----------

